# Any Rodent lovers willing to help??



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I came across this ad on CL, and emailed the guy, apparently all of the rats are being kept together, there are adults, 4-5 week old babies and newborns. Now they need to get rid of them cause there are too many, but the woman wants to keep the original male and female that she started with... :shock:

If theres anyone close enough to Warrensburgh NY that can help in any way it would be wonderful! I hope I'm allowed to post this, it's just so awful!

http://glensfalls.craigslist.org/pet/3258050314.html


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Ugh, if she is keeping the two she started with, she is going to just KEEP having more babies. Some people!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rats do not need to be with the mom as long but still too young the female is already pregnant when first caring for the babies she did everything wrong I am not a rodent expert though just tropical life.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Rats are able to start breeding as early as 5 weeks old, and should be separated by then.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Ugh I don't know what to do!! Part of me wants to go bring some of these babies home! But I certainly do not have room for all of them! They're a 3 hour round trip to get there... I'd have to buy a new cage... and seeing them would just break my heart!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

IMA GO HULK ON THIS WENCH!!!!!!

There is nothing that enrages me more NOTHING than the abuse ABUSES OF RATS. Rats breed back to back that means after one litter is born the doe goes right back into heat this is dangerous damn right fatal to her body and eventually she will lose her energy and die giving birth to one of those litters. She better get the male neutered or keep a son and get rid of all the females. I'm betting those poor babies are already pregnant. God I hate morons like this, they shouldn't be allowed to breath. They abuse animals and don't care to solve the animals suffering and just keep on making them live in their hoarders hell and rat mill nightmare. She's wasting the oxygen better spent on my rats. 

If I were in NY I would just take all her damn rats and slowly put them all up for adoption myself in proper pares of same sex groups. I have 0 tolerance for rat abuse if you can tell. It's just too much, too much ignorance in this world to boil my blood.


----------

